# Focus, Control, Discipline...Now.



## DaMayor (Sep 6, 2006)

*Focus, Control, Discipline..The Serious DaMayor.*

Yesterday, I worked legs only. This will be the last time I train upper/lower separately. The temptation to push too hard too early is something that I need to avoid at all costs. Although I've been especially careful to monitor my form, breathing, etc. I've noticed that I'm throwing on plates to carelessly when I get past what seems to be the "safe" point in each workout. So, with this said, I will design a better plan....initially on my own, yet will be open to your suggestions as we go.

Last Nights workout, short but sweet (I was short on time).....keep in mind that I am looking for slight resistance at this point, which involves very light weight. (i.e, don't laugh )

Warm Up....(need to spend more time on this)
Seated Leg Press, 3x12 @ 185,200,210
Seated LP (Cybex,45* position) 4x12 @ 180,270,300,310
Leg Extension 3x10-12 @ 65,80,125 (this often hits my ab area, so I was being careful)
Leg Curls 3x10 @ 60,70,80
Wide Grip cable pull downs 3x10 @ 100,125,135 (I threw this in because I missed it earlier this week) 

And that was it. My energy level going in was low, yet the work was consistant, and I did what I needed to do.....and couldn't walk afterwards. 

So, the objective now is to develop and follow a full body w/o (light legs/heavy upper, light upper, heavy legs, etc.) and to do so with more recovery time for each muscle group between routines.

*Diet.....*

Although I've been eating "properly" for the past couple of weeks, I'm going to record this info. again.....you know why.

*9/6/06*

*Meal #1 (Protein/Fat/Carbs./Cal.s*)

3 whole eggs-18.9/15.9/.18/240/245
Multi. Vitamin            I'll post this label when I can find it.
Coffee                     Yeah yeah......
20 oz. Water             I'm going to go back to bottled/distilled water

*Meal#2* 

EAS Advant edge bar  
20 oz. H20
(Tough time to eat.... )

*Meal #3* 

6 oz. Chicken Salad (Breast meat,<1tsp. mayo)
1 cup lettuce


Yes, less caffeine and more H20 is in the plan. As are egg whites instead of whole eggs.....I'm going shopping in a minute.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

goodshit man   GL


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



Let me guess....you found the motherload of smilies.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 6, 2006)

kenwood said:


> goodshit man   GL



Go back to school!

Nah, you're welcome here, as long as you behave....which I know is a lot to ask. 

This is going to be a serious journal....If you misbehave I'll ask Trouble to overload your cerebellum with technical terms.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 6, 2006)

So here's the deal. Rather than posting every single meal, (which I do not have time to do) I will put together the meal plan I intend on following (including macros) and then post whether or not each was consumed, variations to each, and or additions/changes made per meal. This will eliminate a lot of duplication.

Since my training routine is still somewhat in the developmental stages, I'll post each routine individually.

Both diet and training will maintain/improve structure over the next week.....I just need to get in the groove.

At any time, your collective, serious input will be appreciated.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2006)

I would go with total body 2-3 times a week too.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 6, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> Yesterday, I worked legs only. This will be the last time I train upper/lower separately. The temptation to push too hard too early is something that I need to avoid at all costs. Although I've been especially careful to monitor my form, breathing, etc. I've noticed that I'm throwing on plates to carelessly when I get past what seems to be the "safe" point in each workout. So, with this said, I will design a better plan....initially on my own, yet will be open to your suggestions as we go.
> 
> Last Nights workout, short but sweet (I was short on time).....keep in mind that I am looking for slight resistance at this point, which involves very light weight. (i.e, don't laugh )
> 
> ...


  What kind of diet is that?


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 6, 2006)

Jodi said:


> What kind of diet is that?



I know! I know! I know! Give me a chance, here! I thought you loved me! 

I am putting it all together right now...today has just been insane. And keep in mind, I own a restaurant, so in most cases I'm feeding other people when I should be eating myself.

I haven't forgotten anything you guys have passed along, I just haven't documented it yet......you truckstop mamma, you!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 6, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I would go with total body 2-3 times a week too.



*Absolutely*. This will hopefully A.)create a practice/mentality of overall conditioning moreso than aiming for heavier weight(s) in one area or another. B.) Will force me to maintain a pace and be patient. C.)Will reduce injury, or further injury in my case.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 6, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> I know! I know! I know! Give me a chance, here! I thought you loved me!
> 
> I am putting it all together right now...today has just been insane. And keep in mind, I own a restaurant, so in most cases I'm feeding other people when I should be eating myself.
> 
> I haven't forgotten anything you guys have passed along, I just haven't documented it yet......you truckstop mamma, you!



I think I'd prefer the trailer park trash instead please


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 6, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I think I'd prefer the trailer park trash instead please



Okay.


----------



## FrankT (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks good so far.
I'll be following along


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 6, 2006)

FrankT said:


> Looks good so far.
> I'll be following along




 

Working on diet/stats......


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> *Absolutely*. This will hopefully A.)create a practice/mentality of overall conditioning moreso than aiming for heavier weight(s) in one area or another. B.) Will force me to maintain a pace and be patient. C.)Will reduce injury, or further injury in my case.



now, all you need to do is select your exercises, your set and rep ranges, etc....fill in the gaps and have something set so that you don't have to guess when you go to the gym.  Think about your goals, and then think about how the program will go inline with those goals.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 6, 2006)

P-funk said:


> now, all you need to do is select your exercises, your set and rep ranges, etc....fill in the gaps and have something set so that you don't have to guess when you go to the gym.  Think about your goals, and then think about how the program will go inline with those goals.



Yes sir, that's the plan. 
I will be working on the training deal after I finish what a ppears to be a very boring diet as created by a guy who owns a restaurant. 
I'm familiar with most exercises, but this will have to be a custom routine comprised of the basic training movements I know combined with a few variations on movement, targeted muscle groups, etc. 
Example, my neck and shoulders have never been small...but now, I could use a lot more work on traps, etc. I've lost a Lot of leg size as well, but I will have to go about this differently now.

Its a brand new ball game.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 8, 2006)

This is the busiest day of the week for me, so eating on schedule will be very difficult. I'm tying up loose ends on the diet plan.....trying to create a diet that can be rearranged (add/remove/swap mains, vegi.s, etc.) without too much of an effect on macros.

Training plan in the works (as I go) as well.

More later.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 8, 2006)

Diet:
Today I ate two five lb. bags of sugar, a tub of crisco, fourteen pieces of fried fatback, two turtle cheesecakes, a Boston Butt, five pounds of peanut M&Ms and two low-fat waitresses....twice. I chased it all down with a gallon of chocolate milk mixed with Kahlua, and a fifth of Lord Calvert.

Went to the gym, sat in the spa for about ten minutes...just enough to get sweated up.... Went to the weights, bitch-slapped some wirey, youthful, overly-enthusiastic teenie bopper trainer dude, hid half of the bars/handles for the cable machines, put waaaay too much weight on one side of every machine, barbell and storage stand, mis-calibrated every scale in the place by 50 lbs. (on the heavy side) turned on all of the treadmills, re-set the music to disco...because, after all, it _was_ the YMCA, right?.... and hauled ass.

Peace.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## DaMayor (Sep 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



Well, apparently you're the only one that got it.

These folks need to lighten up a bit every now and then.....Jeese. 


Okay Okay......from now on, nothing but stats and macros.....


like it matters.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 13, 2006)

*closed*


----------

